# reg plate transfer companies



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Has anyone used one of these registration plate transfer companies to sell their current plate ? ???

I bought a plate a while back, and being curious, I thought I'd see what the 'market' valued it at, as apose to what I paid...

Thing is I've had 2 very different quotes...
1 in the hundreds
1 in the thousands

Given I payed a shed load for the plate, I'd like to believe the 2nd quote, but... I'm wondering if they are just trying to get my business, you know, how some estate agents will tell you a figure 10k over, to get you on their books, then reduce the figure when they cant sell it months later...

Soo, has anyone used, or got any experiences with these sort of companies, or any advice ?

the best quote I got was from a company called,
http://www.regtransfers.co.uk/

cheers guys,


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A mate of mine had his plate valued by one of these companies and decided to try and sell it privately. Obviously, he added a little onto the price they told him - as that's what they would do and had no offers at all. So he kept dropping it - even advertising it in the relevant car mags. He still hasn't sold it. (V333 DUB)

Do the company in question buy the plate from you and then sell it on or do they offer to market it for you? If it's the first one, and you're happy with their price, then why not go for it?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

well, those are some of the things I'm not clear about... 
This company dont exactly say they have a buyer waiting... 
nor how much their cut is... 
just how much they would give me if they managed to sell it...

Going to give them a call tho, and see if they charge a retainer, or if its a no sale no fee type thing...

If anyone's interested tho, the number is,
D15 CUS


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

See if you can sell it to this fella...










Virgilijus Alekna


----------

